# Death metal in drop B?



## Nick (May 20, 2008)

Can anyone name me some bands that play on 6 strings in the above tuning that i can learn some stuff from?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 20, 2008)

Origin.


----------



## Mattayus (May 20, 2008)

Not sure about any Death metal, but slipknot, machine head (most stuff after burn my eyes), biohazard, Mnemic, Throwdown, and some more than escape me right now. Devildriver maybe? Dunno.. That blatantly doesn't help you in the slightest cause non of them are death metal but... it's all i could think of!


----------



## Metal Ken (May 20, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Origin.



Origin is fucking ridiculous. Their new album = 

Warning: their songs are hard as shit.


----------



## Rick (May 20, 2008)

Mnemic's not really death metal and they play in B standard.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 20, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Origin is fucking ridiculous. Their new album =
> 
> Warning: their songs are hard as shit.



This man speaks the truth, on both statements. There's no way in hell I could play Origin tunes


----------



## Mattayus (May 20, 2008)

Rick said:


> Mnemic's not really death metal and they play in B standard.



Non of the ones i mentioned are


----------



## TimSE (May 20, 2008)

Bloodbath


----------



## Crucified (May 20, 2008)

most "actual" death metal is played in standard tuning(wether they play in e or b or whatever.) drop tuning is for the most part unnecessary.


----------



## Celiak (May 20, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Origin is fucking ridiculous. Their new album =
> 
> Warning: their songs are hard as shit.



I think you may want to see a doctor, shit is supposed to be soft and mushy.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 20, 2008)

Bloodbath.


----------



## MorbidTravis (May 20, 2008)

i used to play in drop a, just learn some nile


----------



## Crucified (May 20, 2008)

at the gates play in b standard, pretty sure arch enemy play in b standard as well.


----------



## MorbidTravis (May 20, 2008)

arch enemy is drop c


----------



## auxioluck (May 20, 2008)

The Faceless, Veil of Maya.

I believe they are both in drop B.


----------



## Stitch (May 20, 2008)

The Faceless aren't in Drop B and I THINK Cynic were Drop C.


----------



## auxioluck (May 20, 2008)

Stitch said:


> The Faceless aren't in Drop B and I THINK Cynic were Drop C.



I could have sworn Faceless were in drop B, as I play some of their songs on my 7 (maybe B standard?). And the actual band Veil of Maya, not the song.


----------



## Stitch (May 20, 2008)

AH. Didn't know there was a band. Any good? Are they as good as the song?


----------



## philkilla (May 20, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Origin.





Metal Ken said:


> Origin is fucking ridiculous. Their new album =
> 
> Warning: their songs are hard as shit.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> This man speaks the truth, on both statements. There's no way in hell I could play Origin tunes




Origin is not to be fucked with.

Their new album is beyond fucking ridiculous.

BTW, you could try Unmerciful as well. That was Jeremy Turners other band before he went back to Origin.


----------



## halsinden (May 20, 2008)

philkilla said:


> BTW, you could try Unmerciful as well. That was Jeremy Turners other band before he went back to Origin.



talking of which, what happened with them? are they still going?

H


----------



## philkilla (May 20, 2008)

I'm not to sure to tell you the truth.


----------



## auxioluck (May 20, 2008)

Stitch said:


> AH. Didn't know there was a band. Any good? Are they as good as the song?



Dude, yes. I actually did a review thread on them. They are fucking awesome. Definitely check them out.


----------



## CoachZ (May 20, 2008)

Arsis were in Drop C last time I checked, no?


----------



## Naren (May 20, 2008)

A lot of the bands mentioned are not in drop B but in B standard.



MorbidTravis said:


> arch enemy is drop c



As far as I know, Arch Enemy is in C standard, not drop C, and when they started out, they were in B standard (first 2 albums, I think).


----------



## Nick (May 21, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Origin is fucking ridiculous. Their new album =
> 
> Warning: their songs are hard as shit.



indeed i started learning portal before i posted this and its pretty much the lead bits im having trouble with because that guy can sweep like a fucking machine.

I think their new album is Drop C though i got a tab for The aftermath and while its playable in drop B it makes more sense in drop C

1 things for sure its the most rediculous song iv ever seen tabbed out.


----------



## forelander (May 21, 2008)

Parkway Drive aren't death metal but they're as metal as other bands mentioned here. They play in drop B, transpose well to a 7 and are fun to play.


----------



## Nick (May 21, 2008)

auxioluck said:


> Dude, yes. I actually did a review thread on them. They are fucking awesome. Definitely check them out.



I recently bought that album so il give some of that a go. Its not something id listen to over and over but a decent album


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (May 22, 2008)

halsinden said:


> talking of which, what happened with them? are they still going?
> 
> H



Unmerciful is supposed to be writing for there new album right now(that's what I saw on their myspace anyway...), and they've been touring with Cryptopsy and Decrepit Birth in Europe recently, that's all I know.


----------



## Shawn (May 22, 2008)

Back in the 90's when I played in a few death metal bands, I drop tuned sixers to B (BEADF#B). In 1998 when I bought my first 7-string, I had to adjust to the having the G instead of F#. But I also dropped the low B down to A (AEADGBE) and I wrote death metal songs in that tuning up until a few years ago. Since then, i've been writing and playing in standard tuning (BEADGBE).


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 27, 2008)

I had drop A for ages, but i just didnt like that tuning, sounded a little strange. Drop B is what i tuned my old 6 to, with high tension strings and it sounded fucking amazing. I have another one now tuned up to Drop C#, and i actually think it fits better. Much more fun, and really familiar for some reason *shrugs* Real nice grind to them.


----------



## omentremor (Sep 28, 2008)

All Shall Perish are pretty death metally.
I leart a couple of Gorefest songs by ear in drop B, could easily go both ways though.
Through the Eyes of the Dead are pretty death metally aswell.


----------



## FYP666 (Sep 28, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> arch enemy is drop c



Nah, Arch Enemy tunes to Standard C. They have few songs that they use, like, drop/standard A, with CS ESP's w/ baritone scale, seen on their dvd:chris:


----------



## j3ps3 (Sep 28, 2008)

FYP666 said:


> Nah, Arch Enemy tunes to Standard C. They have few songs that they use, like, drop/standard A, with CS ESP's w/ baritone scale, seen on their dvd:chris:



Yup. Old stuff is in B standard. Now they use C and occasionally drop A#


----------



## Dwellingers (Sep 28, 2008)

Acturally my band plays in Drop B. 
I think All Shall Perish is in Standard B, ´cause of the 7 string guitars...


----------



## Giamatti (Sep 28, 2008)

Stitch said:


> The Faceless aren't in Drop B and I THINK Cynic were Drop C.


 

I'm nearly sure The Faceless are in Drop B. Apologies for stumbling into the conversation, acting as though I know people, but I've been lurking on this Forum for ages, and thought I might as well join. Born Of Osiris, perhaps, are in drop B, not 100% though.


----------



## budda (Sep 28, 2008)

omentremor said:


> All Shall Perish are pretty death metally.
> I leart a couple of Gorefest songs by ear in drop B, could easily go both ways though.
> Through the Eyes of the Dead are pretty death metally aswell.



TTEOTD is 7 strings tuned to B standard.

and this thread is HOLY BUMP BATMAN.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Sep 28, 2008)

auxioluck said:


> The Faceless, Veil of Maya.
> 
> I believe they are both in drop B.


The Faceless plays in drop C or at least that is what all thier tabs are in and that is the tuning i figured The Ancient Covenant and Xenochrist in.


----------



## jerm (Sep 28, 2008)

Giamatti said:


> I'm nearly sure The Faceless are in Drop B. Apologies for stumbling into the conversation, acting as though I know people, but I've been lurking on this Forum for ages, and thought I might as well join. Born Of Osiris, perhaps, are in drop B, not 100% though.


The Faceless play in Drop C, im positive.

Dark Tranquillity's Fiction has half of its songs in Drop B.


----------



## Giamatti (Sep 29, 2008)

jerm said:


> The Faceless play in Drop C, im positive.
> 
> Dark Tranquillity's Fiction has half of its songs in Drop B.


 

Agh I know what happened, I changed the guitar's tuning in GP and forgot I changed it. My bad.


----------



## jerm (Sep 29, 2008)

Giamatti said:


> Agh I know what happened, I changed the guitar's tuning in GP and forgot I changed it. My bad.


haha


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Sep 29, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> I had drop A for ages, but i just didnt like that tuning, sounded a little strange. Drop B is what i tuned my old 6 to, with high tension strings and it sounded fucking amazing. I have another one now tuned up to Drop C#, and i actually think it fits better. Much more fun, and really familiar for some reason *shrugs* Real nice grind to them.



Blotted Science play their 7 string stuff in Drop A.



Giamatti said:


> I'm nearly sure The Faceless are in Drop B. Apologies for stumbling into the conversation, acting as though I know people, but I've been lurking on this Forum for ages, and thought I might as well join. Born Of Osiris, perhaps, are in drop B, not 100% though.



Both The Faceless and Born of Osiris play in Drop C. Veil of Maya plays in Drop B.

Between the Buried and Me plays in C# standard, so it'd be easy to play all of their stuff in Drop B. (just moving notes on the low string)


----------

